# Begging you!!! Please help. Discrete graphics not working



## Harsh Pranami (Feb 20, 2013)

My friend has recently bought inspiron 7520 (win 8)with radeon 7730 and intel hd4000. Now each and every game which he is running on his laptop runs on intel hd 4000 not on 7730. I've already selected high performance i switchable graphics. Please help. Also see the below links. Many others are facing this problem

Re: Dell inspiron 15r se 7520 switchable graphics problem - Laptop Video Forum - Laptop - Dell Community

Inspiron 15R SE 7520 - How to ensure which card: AMD Radeon HD 7730M or Integrated Intel HD 4000 is actually being used? - Laptop Video Forum - Laptop - Dell Community

Inspiron 15R SE 7520 Switchable Graphics not working and Optical Drive Very Very Noisy - Laptop Video Forum - Laptop - Dell Community


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2013)

*Can you try this?*
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks/170077-custom-drivers-intel-amd-laptops.html

This worked with my Dell 15R. Try the 13.1 Cat V2.1 drivers and see, its better if you reinstall windows and install this driver fresh.

*PS: No guarantee it will work, it worked for me.*


*BTW, what's with the 'Begging you' man? We're here to help, no need to beg, just ask  *


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Feb 20, 2013)

tkin said:


> *Can you try this?*
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks/170077-custom-drivers-intel-amd-laptops.html
> 
> This worked with my Dell 15R. Try the 13.1 Cat V2.1 drivers and see, its better if you reinstall windows and install this driver fresh.
> ...



Thanks bro. Will try and tell you. Thanks again


----------



## n3rd (Feb 20, 2013)

So manually trying to configure the AMD Catalyst control center didn't work then?


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2013)

n3rd said:


> So manually trying to configure the AMD Catalyst control center didn't work then?


I have no idea what he did, switchable worked for me even with dell drivers, just got UNIFL to get cat 13.1


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Feb 20, 2013)

n3rd said:


> So manually trying to configure the AMD Catalyst control center didn't work then?




I chose high perfor,mance in the switchable graphics menu. Didn't work. And so it didn't for many more out there. Check the links bro.



n3rd said:


> So manually trying to configure the AMD Catalyst control center didn't work then?




I chose high perfor,mance in the switchable graphics menu. Didn't work. And so it didn't for many more out there. Check the links bro.



tkin said:


> *Can you try this?*
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks/170077-custom-drivers-intel-amd-laptops.html
> 
> This worked with my Dell 15R. Try the 13.1 Cat V2.1 drivers and see, its better if you reinstall windows and install this driver fresh.
> ...



Didn't work   After installation it says catalyst control centre cannot be started . there are currently no settings that can be configured.


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> I chose high perfor,mance in the switchable graphics menu. Didn't work. And so it didn't for many more out there. Check the links bro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait, after installing the default, you right click desktop, select switchable, and when the panel opens, you add the executable and select high performance on them, did you do that?


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Feb 20, 2013)

tkin said:


> Wait, after installing the default, you right click desktop, select switchable, and when the panel opens, you add the executable and select high performance on them, did you do that?



Yeah bro already did. Now I'm thinking if degrading to win 7. I've downloaded all drivers. But another bone in the neck is that I need to convert GPT partition into MBR   Well what do you suggest??


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> Yeah bro already did. Now I'm thinking if degrading to win 7. I've downloaded all drivers. But another bone in the neck is that I need to convert GPT partition into MBR   Well what do you suggest??


Go for win 7x64, I'm using it, and the leshcat worked for me.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Feb 23, 2013)

Got it!! Win 8 was the culprit. installed win 7 and everuthing is working like charm.


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> Got it!! Win 8 was the culprit. installed win 7 and everuthing is working like charm.


Good.

Its not Win 8's fault, AMD enduro has lots of issues, and some of them have not yet been ironed out, like the fact it still doesn't work with my 7670m.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Feb 24, 2013)

tkin said:


> Good.
> 
> Its not Win 8's fault, AMD enduro has lots of issues, and some of them have not yet been ironed out, like the fact it still doesn't work with my 7670m.



In the end, we users are the sufferers.


----------



## Ravii (Feb 24, 2013)

@harsh: good to a guy who has similar problems, i also have the same laptop with same problems, i reinstalled all the driver softwares and also kept the graphical switch enabled still no use !!!!!!!!!


----------



## RCuber (Feb 24, 2013)

Can't the on chip gfx be disabled in BIOS like we do in desktop PC's? 

I haven't use a Laptop with switchable graphics so no idea


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 24, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Can't the on chip gfx be disabled in BIOS like we do in desktop PC's?
> 
> I haven't use a Laptop with switchable graphics so no idea



Nope.


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Can't the on chip gfx be disabled in BIOS like we do in desktop PC's?
> 
> I haven't use a Laptop with switchable graphics so no idea


That's with a hardware switch, alienware still uses them, these however are muxless designs, all video data is routed via the internal GPU, the discreet GPU kicks in when needed, just like Lucid Vertu on desktop.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Feb 25, 2013)

Ravii said:


> @harsh: good to a guy who has similar problems, i also have the same laptop with same problems, i reinstalled all the driver softwares and also kept the graphical switch enabled still no use !!!!!!!!!



Install win 7 and you're good.


----------



## Ravii (Feb 25, 2013)

i tried reinstalling the drivers with the update ones now i'm facing problems even in ccc manager and it always shows up error messages.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Mar 1, 2013)

Ravii said:


> i tried reinstalling the drivers with the update ones now i'm facing problems even in ccc manager and it always shows up error messages.



Are you using win 7? Can you post the screenshot of error message?


----------



## Ravii (Mar 1, 2013)

NO !! i am using win 8 but for few weeks ccc was working for me but after i installed the new update which is 7520_Video_Driver_6TD5X_WN_8.982.6.0_A03 all i an see in the screen is this dialog box !!!!


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Mar 2, 2013)

Ok do this. 
Windows 8 How To: 29. Restore System to a Previous State Using Restore Point - Dr. Z's Blog - Site Home - MSDN Blogs
I hope you remember the date whe n you installed that update


----------



## Ravii (Mar 4, 2013)

i just got an idea i dont know if that works or nor just an idea !!! all we want is that the AMD to work right then y not uninstall the intel HD driver and work only in CCC ????

also man just an idea i got !! plz do tell me if it works !! also thx for the help with the ccc


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Mar 6, 2013)

Ravii said:


> i just got an idea i dont know if that works or nor just an idea !!! all we want is that the AMD to work right then y not uninstall the intel HD driver and work only in CCC ????
> 
> also man just an idea i got !! plz do tell me if it works !! also thx for the help with the ccc



Noble thinking man but sorry, it doesn't work. Windows automatically installs the driver after reboot.


----------



## Ravii (Mar 11, 2013)

ok then if i give it to the service center, can it be fixed then ?? i still do have the warranty !!!

ok then if i give it to the service center, can it be fixed then ?? i still do have the warranty !!!


----------



## Ravii (Mar 13, 2013)

how did u deal with this problem ?????


----------

